# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Настройка авторизации по ключам-проблема

## mcaris

Не получается соединиться клиентом с сервером по sftp.Перечитал массу литературы,но чего то не получается.Сгенерировал пару,не могу понять какую  папку и какой файл(название) нужно создавать?В разных источниках все называют разные имена файла авторизации на сервере,в котором содержится публичный ключ.Создал папку /.sftp, в корневой дирректории,В ней файл authorized_keys, и внес данные из сгенерированного публичного ключа.Нужна ли точка в имени папки? Соединятся пытаюсь по протоколу SFTP, Сервер-FileZilla. Клиент пробовал-и FileZilla, и WinSCP.
Если можно кто хорошо разбирается опишите подробно,Соединение доходит до приветствия,и стоит.Пробую соединится Клиентом со своего компа на сервер на этом же компе.Нет ли в этом ошибки?Такой же вариант,но с обычным протоколом FTP и использованием SSL/TLS  с сертификатом проходит на ура.
Если кто может подсказать в чем тут подводный камень,буду премного благодарен.
Большая просьба-отвечать или спрашивать по существу.

----------


## Cheechako

> ...по протоколу SFTP, Сервер-FileZilla...


Сколько известно, FileZilla Server не поддерживает SFTP :confused:

----------

mcaris (28.11.2011)

----------


## mcaris

Ага...Вот он камень...И правда,блин.Там ведь только FTPS...Блин,я уже бьюсь неделю,а элементарно по вкладам не глянул.Все-понял.Раз уж откликнулись,подскажите _какой бесплатный поставить_,только не взломанный,в таких вещах не доверяю взломанным версиям.

----------


## Cheechako

> ..._какой бесплатный поставить_...


С бесплатными и клиентами-то проблема :(
Можно вспомнить разве что  freeSSHD & OpenSSH.

----------


## mcaris

Ага...А я думал я один бьюсь.Ладно,поищу щас.В любом случае-спасибо-сдвинули МОСК с мертвой точки.

----------

